
Googleads misleadig people searching for Kdenlive - f_r_d
https://twitter.com/estudio_gunga/status/1281556343049146368
======
rbecker
One argument in Google's defense is that not allowing competitors to a product
to place ads on searches related to a product would be anti-competitive. What
this defense ignores is that they do more than just allow such ads - they also
place them _above_ organic results, and used deceptively discreet labels to
mark them as an ad. Just a tiny 'Ad' next to the URL.

